# Shadybug Breeding Loft Video



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's my breeding loft video as promised, I hope you enjoy it.  Gary

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfv1A8xKjSk


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

very nice!!


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

Wonderful Job Gary.... you have every right to be proud of it!!!!


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

WOW, that was a great Video! Your loft is amazing! Good Job!


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Very nice, looks good. P)


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice loft


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey Gary That Is Amaizing Good Job Sr,is Beautifull.


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

That a real nice Loft.Now you have to put pigeon in it to get it Dirty..lol


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Gary, excellent video. I'm sure the birds will do very well in their new loft and breed you some fine show birds. Very well thoughtout and designed loft. Your friend, Nick..


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

very nice loft Gary!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I did not mean to double post a comment on your page(typo) but its so nice I guess I had to say it twice..Great Job!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I had fun making the video


----------



## wilfred17077 (Mar 20, 2011)

fine design loft


----------



## dqirsh (Aug 17, 2010)

this is work of art. congrats!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

that a crazy loft ...i would never even think of that!!! nice 
it looks like a 2050 LOFT! lol


----------



## macka (Oct 26, 2008)

The time & effort,you put in, congratulation
I could never do that,I haven't the patience,to 
be so precise.. You must be proud of the job.


----------

